# Is there any economical product designer out there that works?



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

So I've spent the last 2-3 weeks trying to get a new website up using several different tools, they all have 'issues'... I'm trying to build something economically to get a foot in the door - I can't justify spending thousands of dollars up front or $30-300/month for something that may go nowhere. If I have to spend up to around $1K, I'm OK if I can use it with opencart multi-store or something like that.

Things I am really looking for:

- defineable fonts
- change colors on cliparts
- text outline
- preferably text on paths but I can live without it

openTshirts - gave up when I realized it was built on flash. Can't use it on mobile devices and no date given for if/when the non-flash version will be available. If the HTML version becomes available, I may go that route.

T-Shirt eCommerce T-Shirt Designer - can't use it, my host does not allow php imagick. Same 'designer' as Opencart Custom Product Designer.

Opencart Custom Product Designer - spent the most time on this one. Unuseable no matter how many times nicefile spams the board about it. Little to no documentation, if/when you do get it installed, it takes forever to create products and when you go back and change a description or attribute, it loses the images and you have to start over. Also says it supports DTG/Screen/Embroidery but that means you need to build a separate design for each and if you want to use it on a t-shirt, you need to have 3 versions of the same t-shirt in your product list. I'm throwing in the towel on this one.

PrintEcommerce - way out of my price range, very arrogant reply to my inquiry about what it's server requirements are, more interested in trying to arrange a phone conversation than answering my email questions about server requirements.

ShirtTools - can't use it, my host does not allow php imagick.

Deconetwork - way out of my price range

Shopify - looks decent, trying to avoid monthly charges for a site that may go nowhere.

MyStyle Custom Product Designer Plugin - looks to be a viable option but requires WP and Woo and I'd have to learn both.

No-Refresh - no pricing unless you send an inquiry => I look elsewhere


I'm sure I've looked at a few others but they are not jumping out right now...

Anyone have anything I missed that might do what I am looking to do?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry IMO it takes money to make money.....Or every one would be doing it.....


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I hear you... At the same time, there has to be something out there. All of us small mom/pop shops can't afford to drop $5K on a website that may only generate a couple hundred dollars of sales every year.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, developer of Opencart Custom Product Designer did something to my site and now the app appears to work. Turns out it was partially my fault, apparently my server only supports some type of native version of imagick and not the PHP version. Once I had the site moved to a different server, things appear to be working better. I'm still not convinced this product is the way to go, there is no way to tell it if you are using screen or embroidery without building separate products for each. If nicefile is the developer like I think, thanks for the help!

Nobody else has any input?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

tfalk said:


> I hear you... At the same time, there has to be something out there. All of us small mom/pop shops can't afford to drop $5K on a website that may only generate a couple hundred dollars of sales every year.


How many of your customers are going to use your online designer tool? I once thought it would be great to have, but I do fine without it.

My site offers instant quotes instead. It was much easier to build out than a online designer application, even one of the better ones like Opentshirts.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Why not use a server that supports imagick? Bluehost, Hostgator.. There are many out there for around $8 per month.


----------



## loner (Jun 30, 2011)

small shop looking for cheap way to design my t-shirts thank you for your time loner


----------

